# Smokey look on Oriental girl - for Pei :) [Link]



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 29, 2006)

I did these tut's specially for Pei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Couldn't think of any other looks thent he obvious smokey, rosey and colourful lol. But i hope everone likes them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is the link to the tutorial :

http://www.hennaspirit.com/tutorial/Smokey/

Before and after of this look


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2006)

woooooow


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 29, 2006)

^ what she said.. she looks great!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, she looks so different!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 29, 2006)

WOW!!! Amazing.


----------



## Janice (Aug 29, 2006)

These are so awesome, thanks so much for doing these tutorials!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 29, 2006)

Whoa!!


----------



## Patricia (Aug 29, 2006)

youuuu are amaaaaze!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks so much for all your amazing tutorials! Amira, you're the greatest!


----------



## bebixlove (Aug 29, 2006)

hahah holy crap.

amazing job! she looks greaat
its really hard to pull of the smokey eye look without having double eyelids. but she looks great


----------



## pink_candy (Aug 29, 2006)

wow. u really opened her eye...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 30, 2006)

i want to thank u for this tut.. b/c most ppl dont know how to apply e/s  to asian eyes.. u did a beautiful job


----------



## veilchen (Aug 30, 2006)

You're simply amazing!


----------



## Pei (Aug 30, 2006)

OMFG! this is gorgeous!

Her eyes are opened up and she's look so glam after the Mu done by u!

U're truly an amazing MU artist. I salute u.

I couldn't thank u enuff darrrling =*


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2006)

I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  to you! :notworthy:

Thank you so much for these tuts!


----------



## Pei (Aug 30, 2006)

Alrighty, it's 3.36am in the morning here...
I couldn't resist but to try out what Henna_spirit has taught here. 
She's an inspiration =)

However........What went wrong?! 

I know that I shld use a matt-tish brown for my lids (nt shimmery like movershaker) ...other than that, I couldn't figure out what I shld have done to improve on the application *pulls hair* 
*Guide me pls, Henna_Spirit*

Side profile was oki-ish, but the front view was atrociously weird & dirty-looking *embarrassed*
(I'm horrible to my right eye, redness's caused by rough rubbing =D)


----------



## charismaticlime (Aug 30, 2006)

Amazing!  I have to try this for myself!


----------



## emmy (Aug 31, 2006)

Woww.. it looks amazing O_O Thanks!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Alrighty, it's 3.36am in the morning here...
I couldn't resist but to try out what Henna_spirit has taught here. 
She's an inspiration =)

However........What went wrong?! 

I know that I shld use a matt-tish brown for my lids (nt shimmery like movershaker) ...other than that, I couldn't figure out what I shld have done to improve on the application *pulls hair* 
*Guide me pls, Henna_Spirit*

Side profile was oki-ish, but the front view was atrociously weird & dirty-looking *embarrassed*
(I'm horrible to my right eye, redness's caused by rough rubbing =D)_

 
I think it looks great Pei!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 31, 2006)

It looks really good Pei! i agree with using a more of a matte colour, but it still looks fab and smoking hot! 
I can't really find anythng else to say to make it look better then it already is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Alrighty, it's 3.36am in the morning here...
I couldn't resist but to try out what Henna_spirit has taught here. 
She's an inspiration =)

However........What went wrong?! 

I know that I shld use a matt-tish brown for my lids (nt shimmery like movershaker) ...other than that, I couldn't figure out what I shld have done to improve on the application *pulls hair* 
*Guide me pls, Henna_Spirit*

Side profile was oki-ish, but the front view was atrociously weird & dirty-looking *embarrassed
_


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 31, 2006)

:holysheep: Pei....... it looks good to me too!!


----------



## sulci (Aug 31, 2006)

amazing tutorial


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Henna Spirit I Totally Love Your Tut! They Are So Amazing! :sangel:


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Pei Your Smokey Eye Looks Fantastic!


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2006)

wow I've got to try this out, great tut!


----------

